# I am closing down my refuge and my last few animals need homes a.s.a.p



## R.S.ANIMAL RESCUE CENTRE (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi all up antell four weeks ago i ran a animal refuge from home. I lost my job and had no option but to close down after three years of being in operation.I was told buy frends to come on hir and ask for homes for my last few remaining animals that are lited below.I am willing to let the animals go to good homes for nothing but if you could take into consideration that i have spent a lot of mony and time on the animals so even the smallist donation would be very helpfull when you chose to take one of the animals.The animals are all healthy and well looked after and have been tamed.i have stayted below a sugested donation you dont have to offer what i would like to see for them but it would be very helpfull if you could thank you for taking the time to read this


----------



## R.S.ANIMAL RESCUE CENTRE (Feb 12, 2010)

two adult male bearded dragons sugested donation £35 each___one femail bosc monitor sugested donation £55___two rusian hamsters one male one femail sugested donation £6.50 each cage is available with these when both are bort £30 for the two and cage___one male rabbit sugested donation £15 deatails of all animals are on the pictures on my profile of all the animals or just call me on 07939458952 sorr i dont know how to post them on the page


----------



## R.S.ANIMAL RESCUE CENTRE (Feb 12, 2010)

Helo people cant any one help


----------



## kai7676 (Aug 3, 2009)

I may be able to buy your dragon


----------



## R.S.ANIMAL RESCUE CENTRE (Feb 12, 2010)

the person above may be haveing one dragon is there any one who knows about boscs who wants a girl? or any of the over animals


----------



## R.S.ANIMAL RESCUE CENTRE (Feb 12, 2010)

two adult male bearded dragons sugested donation £35 each___one femail bosc monitor sugested donation £55___two rusian hamsters one male one femail sugested donation £6.50 each cage is available with these when both are bort £30 for the two and cage___one male rabbit sugested donation £15 deatails of all animals are on the pictures on my profile of all the animals or just call me on 07939458952 sorr i dont know how to post them on the page


----------



## kai7676 (Aug 3, 2009)

Can I have one of the male bearded dragons and can you deliver?


----------



## Mikazuki (Feb 6, 2010)

How old are the hamsters, and can they be delivered pleaseeee?


----------

